
Recent layoffs and smaller investment rounds a worrying sign - godonholiday
Should those working in or aiming to work in the tech industry be worried about the number of high profile companies reducing workforces?<p>Combined with a reduction in the number and size of investments in the sector, are we seeing a recline in the space?
======
godonholiday
Also found: [http://tomtunguz.com/sf-boom-over/](http://tomtunguz.com/sf-boom-
over/)

------
JSeymourATL
Suggest reading up on Andy Grove > [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-
leadership/wp/2015/11...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-
leadership/wp/2015/11/18/how-a-business-book-from-the-80s-became-a-cult-
classic-in-silicon-valley/?utm_term=.6594a92ff0a6)

~~~
godonholiday
Thanks, I will check it out

